# Has this happened to any of you



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

I bought 7 balls of Debbie bliss Rialto 4 ply. I am making a shawl and every few meters i see the yarn turning up like this picture. I have never had to have so many joints. Im just so disgusted. Have any of you experienced this. 
I usually buy Drops merino superfine which is half the price of Debbie bliss and never- repeat never have i had a single time where the yarn has thinned or frayed. I will not be buying debbie bliss again. Thank you for reading my rant.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

That looks like moth damage!


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

Hilary4 said:


> That looks like moth damage!


That's exactly how I would describe it too.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Just asking......why the American spelling of the word metres? We Aussies need to stick to proper Australian/English spelling. Do not let your computer tell you you are wrong. 
ps I hope I don't offend, but have always been a stickler for good spelling.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks like you have yarn that the moths have taken a fancy to.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Maureen Therese said:


> Just asking......why the American spelling of the word metres? We Aussies need to stick to proper Australian/English spelling. Do not let your computer tell you you are wrong.
> ps I hope I don't offend, but have always been a stickler for good spelling.


The autocorrect in my computer did it. No you havent offended me at all. In fact i too am a stickler for correct Grammar. Sometimes people use an apostrophe s for plurals. Must be a school time habit that was not corrected then.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Maureen Therese said:


> Just asking......why the American spelling of the word metres? We Aussies need to stick to proper Australian/English spelling. Do not let your computer tell you you are wrong.
> ps I hope I don't offend, but have always been a stickler for good spelling.


this forum is USA based. Aussies must get used to USA spelling. I am an Australian and I am offended by your post!


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm so pleased. I was worried my reply was a bit much.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Sorry no1 Girl, I thought it was a world wide forum.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Maureen Therese said:


> Sorry no1 Girl, I thought it was a world wide forum.


So did I, members from all around the world.


----------



## swissingrid (Jun 29, 2016)

Years ago I bought some really expensive wool to make an evening bag for my daughter and the wool was knotted together quite often and my hands turned black like the wool colour. Wrote to the company and they offered to block the finished purse free of charge. Never finished the purse and the wool is still hanging around despite several moves. Maybe, when all my other wool is used up, I might consider knitting something with this wool. Guess the odds.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Tongue in cheek, why get fussy about spelling variations,but slack about abbreviations, like Aussies? Should not all abbreviations have a full stop to designate such? There is absolutely no need at all to stick to one version or another on a chat board. Lighten up!

Yep, looks like moth damage. How long has the wool been stored? Those lil devils burrow in and lay their eggs deep inside any wool. Too late to bag it if mama moth has already chosen that particular skein, though I suppose if you shove the yarn in the freezer long enough to kill the moths and the eggs, you might prevent any further damage.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> That looks like moth damage!


That's what I think, too...


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

I bought some Rowan yarn, and it had knots in it everywhere. I will not be buying that again. Sorry you are having trouble with hte yarn. I w ould call the shop on Monday and complain. You may be able to get your money back and they can send it back as damaged.


----------



## justanoldgirl (Feb 18, 2015)

I can understand that the majority of people on this site are from the USA but I will continue to use the Australian preferred English spelling and correct any auto spelling. I am a proud Aussie and will use the abbreviation of the word Australian when it suits.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Maureen Therese said:


> Just asking......why the American spelling of the word metres? We Aussies need to stick to proper Australian/English spelling. Do not let your computer tell you you are wrong.
> ps I hope I don't offend, but have always been a stickler for good spelling.


I agree with you and because I don't want our Aussie language to disappear, I ignore Grammarly and stick to our spelling.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Sorry about the frayed yarn. It is frustrating to a knit along at a good pace and see those split plies.

I have had a few similar issues with Malabrigo Mecha while knitting my current sweater, Harvest cardigan by Tin Can knits. I have incorporated several Russian joins, and the design... garter borders, raglan top down, stockinette for the main parts... is rather forgiving.

On another note, thank you for sharing your your experience. There are many new knitters lurking, getting info and ideas, without knowing what questions to ask. They learn by reading these discussions, at least 2 things from your original post... frayed yarn and Drops is less costly than Debbie Bliss.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

rahi said:


> I bought 7 balls of Debbie bliss Rialto 4 ply. I am making a shawl and every few meters i see the yarn turning up like this picture. I have never had to have so many joints. Im just so disgusted. Have any of you experienced this.
> I usually buy Drops merino superfine which is half the price of Debbie bliss and never- repeat never have i had a single time where the yarn has thinned or frayed. I will not be buying debbie bliss again. Thank you for reading my rant.


I haven't had the same problem that you have, with Debbie Bliss Rialto 4 ply, but I have had some balls with quite a few joins in them. It was frustrating, when knitting lace.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Maureen Therese said:


> Just asking......why the American spelling of the word metres? We Aussies need to stick to proper Australian/English spelling. Do not let your computer tell you you are wrong.
> ps I hope I don't offend, but have always been a stickler for good spelling.


Agreed. That spelling of meter is used for gas meters etc. Quite different meaning.

????????


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

justanoldgirl said:


> I can understand that the majority of people on this site are from the USA but I will continue to use the Australian preferred English spelling and correct any auto spelling. I am a proud Aussie and will use the abbreviation of the word Australian when it suits.


And you are free to do so, just as the original poster was free to use whatever style she chose. I wonder what the pre-European Aussies use to measure lengths. Not that any of this is relevant to the original query, moths don't care how many terms humans use to describe damage. Only humans, eh!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I think we should have stayed with Feet and Inches,


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Argh, no! Although I can convert easily, metric is so much easier, just like decimal currency is so much easier than pounds, shillings and pence. At least there is some logical sequence to the metric system.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Mary Cardiff said:


> I think we should have stayed with Feet and Inches,


Here here! I can never estimate distance in metric.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I forgot the original question....oh yes, the yarn  I know it is frustrating and yes I have run into that, so much that I actually returned the yarn. The LYS was very sympathetic and exchanged it out for me.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Why does anyone care if others spell some words differently?


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

ParkerEliz said:


> Why does anyone care if others spell some words differently?


It matters when the word has a completely different meaning from the one intended.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

https://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/debbie-bliss-rialto-4-ply
It is frustrating to have this happen..... I hate it when I am excited about getting going on a project and running into a problem that slows or stops me.
This is a well regarded yarn. Many projects made with people very happy with it. 
It may be a manufacturing problem, but I think it is a storage problem... since it is 100% wool, looks like some critters got at it.

I would contact the seller... with pictures, etc. No fun .... but it's all you can do if you want to get a refund or replacement.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Why can't we just accept it the way it is an stop bickering on both sides!! Well welcome to the holidays!! Most of the timing I forget to put a period or a coma. Nobody is ever Happy. Just saying an I know someone will jump on this for sure!!????????????


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

BlueBerry36 said:


> Why can't we just accept it the way it is an stop bickering on both sides!! Well welcome to the holidays!! Most of the timing I forget to put a period or a coma. Nobody is ever Happy. Just saying an I know someone will jump on this for sure!!????????????


I usually stay out of these things but can't help myself today. Why can't we just stay on topic? I think it is disrespectful to the OP to sabotage their question and discussion, by going off in another direction.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

We are not in school and this is not an English language class. Whatever is good for communication is good enough.
Thank you all for your inputs. Grateful
Rahi


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Why has this discussion of frayed Debbie Bliss yarn turned into an English lesson by the grammar/spelling police???


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

IMO this is defective yarn and if purchased very recently I would return it and ask for my money back. Debbie Bliss is a reputable firm as far as I have ever heard and I think they will make good your purchase. 

If you have had it for a while, that won't work because maybe the moths got there after you bought it. If so, I don't think there is anything you can do but toss it. You will have to check any yarn that was stored with it to get rid of any other pests.

Now this is a question, not a critique, but isn't "Aussie" a nickname rather than an abbreviation? If so, it does not need a period just as "Yank" doesn't. We don't put periods after USA anymore and I think it looks better that way.


----------



## yvonnecmartin (Jul 13, 2017)

I just make a crocheted animal with Debbie Bliss baby mohair and and yarn was perfect.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

katrapp said:


> I bought some Rowan yarn, and it had knots in it everywhere. I will not be buying that again. Sorry you are having trouble with hte yarn. I w ould call the shop on Monday and complain. You may be able to get your money back and they can send it back as damaged.


I also bought Rowan yarn & it wasn't cheap...6 skeins & every single one (out of 147 yds) had 4-6 knots in it. Totally unacceptable by me. Have never bought their yarn again...


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

That's awful about your yarn, I would send a pic to the seller.......hope they will refund/replace for you


----------



## Shintoga (Apr 8, 2014)

owlet said:


> It matters when the word has a completely different meaning from the one intended.


_Context_ is everything! While the spelling for gas meter will (or should) never be interchangeable with 'metre', metre and meter _are_ interchangeable when talking about length - even looking the word up on Google shows that. I'm certain you didn't think she meant a gas meter just because of the spelling.

I hate bad grammar and spelling myself (especially when words are spelled so badly you literally have to decipher them), but overall, grammar, proper punctuation and correct sentence structure are far and away more important than minor spelling variations between countries. 
Also, language is evolving all the time and that includes changes to grammar over the years. Trying to control how everyone uses language is an exercise in futility, IMHO. Like herding cats!

On topic, I've also had yarn like that, pretty much all of it was from car boot sales so I assume moths or rot got to it before I did. It still sucks to have yarn fall apart on you for any reason, though.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

So that's what a moth eating strand of yarn looks like. Good to know.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

It looked like moth damage to me too.

Re: spelling
How can spelling be incorrect if it is taught as correct in a given location? Why don’t we all just use the language if our country and respect that if others? We are enriched by it all! 
I love being able to say grey or gray. ☺????????


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Of others...typo


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

It looked like moth damage to me too.

Re: spelling
How can spelling be incorrect if it is taught as correct in a given location? Why don’t we all just use the language if our country and respect that of others? We are enriched by it all! 
I love being able to say grey or gray. ☺????????


----------



## rfloyd (Aug 24, 2016)

maxjones said:


> It looked like moth damage to me too.
> 
> Re: spelling
> How can spelling be incorrect if it is taught as correct in a given location? Why don't we all just use the language if our country and respect that if others? We are enriched by it all!
> I love being able to say grey or gray. ☺????????


Agreed! What a boring world it would be if everyone did everything the same. Let's just be grateful that no one started on colour vs color!


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

????????????????????????????


----------



## 451 (Jan 18, 2011)

Please use whichever spelling you are comfortable with. We can read all variations. We are all proud of our native language and should respect others. In the end, does it really matter?


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Have you thought to contact the company? Maybe they have an explaination or will make it right for you.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

no1girl said:


> this forum is USA based. Aussies must get used to USA spelling. I am an Australian and I am offended by your post!


Aw! Come on ladies...really?? Both spellings are correct! Offended about that "little" stuff...gee! Save it for big stuff..please!


----------



## mocummings (Jul 29, 2016)

I would return the wool. I recently bought some expensive wool that not only had many knots but oil in the middle of the ball. The shop owner expected me to wait until the rep next visited in January but I stuck to my guns and insisted on a refund, as the wool wasn't for for purpose.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Looks like moths to me too. I have purchased this yarn and have had no problems. Maybe a bad "batch"? I'd return it asap! Include all the comments etc., Good luck to you.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I say, as long as we understand one another! Oh my, so many ruffled feathers for naught!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

justanoldgirl said:


> I can understand that the majority of people on this site are from the USA but I will continue to use the Australian preferred English spelling and correct any auto spelling. I am a proud Aussie and will use the abbreviation of the word Australian when it suits.


As you should. I don't worry so much about spelling as grammar. There are some here who have atrocious grammar - to the point where it's sometimes difficult to figure out what they are trying to say. However, the fact that they are trying to communicate and help others outweighs any spelling or grammar mistakes.

This is a forum with members trying to assist others and maybe if we can overlook such small things as grammar and the different ways to spell the same word, we can approach a time when we can be more tolerant of and embrace the differences in our cultures and locations.

I LOVE this site and am thankful for all its members, so I hope I haven't offended anyone. If I have, my sincere apologies.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

That's awful. And frustrating, having already started a project with it.

You could email the company with the photo. Often they will replace bad skeins of yarn. I have done this twice (with photos) and the skein has been replaced for free.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Perhaps you should contact the manufacturer and explain the issue and request a replacement.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I usually stay out of these things but can't help myself today. Why can't we just stay on topic? I think it is disrespectful to the OP to sabotage their question and discussion, by going off in another direction.


Well said!


----------



## margaret shaw (Apr 3, 2017)

Silly me - I’m from the U.K. and thought this forum was about knitting, yarns, etc., so surely punctuation and spelling should not matter - it’s (please note correct use of apostrophe) enough to put new members off using Knitting Paradise.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Meters in the UK are what we put money in such as parking meters. I'd say metres are units of measurement in US, Aus and Uk......


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay folks!! Since I am one of the originals here....let it be known that...interjecting another subject on someone's post is called HIGHJACKING or hijacking and is against the rules and considered rude! The solution is to start your own new topic...simple.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay folks!! Since I am one of the originals here....let it be known that...interjecting another subject on someone's post is called HIGHJACKING or hijacking and is against the rules and considered rude! The solution is to start your own new topic...simple.


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

I agree with moth damage.... I inherited some wool yarn from my Mom. It had to be 20+ years old and that’s exactly what it looked like. I’m thinking, if you just got this yarn, there was a serious storage problem at the vendor and you should return for a full refund. On the other hand, if you stored the yarn for some time before knitting you may have a serious problem and it may have affected other fibers in your stash..... Either way, condolences..... it’s so frustrating! 
And, I agree, this is a worldwide forum. I think the spelling differences between countries are interesting and, with autocorrect, sometimes darned amusing! Lighten up, folks.....????


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I would definitely put in a complaint to this mfg, along with the picture. Give them a chance to correct the problem, someone didn't catch this imperfection in the factory. I would take the whole thing back to the store if you purchased it there and ask for a refund . If not see what the company can do for you...It's a shame as your creation is beautiful...


----------



## wokmsweeney (Nov 7, 2014)

Used Debbie Bliss Cashmerino to knit a Pi Are Square shawl. Didn't have any problems.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

rahi said:


> I bought 7 balls of Debbie bliss Rialto 4 ply. I am making a shawl and every few meters i see the yarn turning up like this picture. I have never had to have so many joints. Im just so disgusted. Have any of you experienced this.
> I usually buy Drops merino superfine which is half the price of Debbie bliss and never- repeat never have i had a single time where the yarn has thinned or frayed. I will not be buying debbie bliss again. Thank you for reading my rant.


I had the same issue with some Patons Classic Wool that I bought from an out of the way shop. Who knows how long it had been in stock but all of it had moth damage.


----------



## mstamp (Apr 12, 2015)

I think the use of spelling as is appropriate for the writer's location provides a reminder to all of us of the connections we have with others around the world.


----------



## Paulaross (Feb 3, 2016)

margaret shaw said:


> Silly me - I'm from the U.K. and thought this forum was about knitting, yarns, etc., so surely punctuation and spelling should not matter - it's (please note correct use of apostrophe) enough to put new members off using Knitting Paradise.


It's enough to put old members off. I try to avoid these topics, but even that is impossible. Maybe time to for me to try and find another forum.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

That is disgusting I would email them with a photo and ask politely for a refund. 
Yarn should not be sold like that, their quality control must not be up to standard.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh good grief! Stick to the original question. Who cares about spelling and grammar? It's just going to keep on and keep on and make everyone upset.


----------



## margaretinoregon (Mar 31, 2013)

rahi said:


> The autocorrect in my computer did it. No you havent offended me at all. In fact i too am a stickler for correct Grammar. Sometimes people use an apostrophe s for plurals. Must be a school time habit that was not corrected then.


I live in an "old Follk's Home"where the menu is typed up ahead and left on the table. Every so often we have tacos. But the menu always prints it as "taco's"!!!!!!!!!!!! Makes me cringe every time I see it! I had wonderful teachers who always taught us the correct spelling, PLUS I always read what I have written to be sure there are no misspelled words. I'm 93 and set in my ways-but incorrectly spelled words make my teeth hurt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, we encourage everyone from anywhere on the globe to use the language with which he is comfortable. We all can usually get the gist of the messages.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Maureen Therese said:


> Just asking......why the American spelling of the word metres? We Aussies need to stick to proper Australian/English spelling. Do not let your computer tell you you are wrong.
> ps I hope I don't offend, but have always been a stickler for good spelling.


Well that is GREAT for you. BUT it may come back to bite you ! Be a stickler all you want, but probably not a good idea on this forum. We don't need GRAMMAR police, thank you very much.
Lighten up.
There are folks from around the world on here. English may be their 2nd or 3rd language. And others may not have been able to get a good education.
I would rather chat and learn from all that post here.
Now to comment on the OP concern:
Looks like moths have been having a snack.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Just ignore it we have our way of spelling in the UK. And other countries have theirs, just live and let live that's what I say.
And for gods sake just get on with life and stop bickering with each other, just keep to the issue that it is about.
Have you people ever thought someone may not be as well educated as others are and they do not need reprimanding by others.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

no1girl said:


> this forum is USA based. Aussies must get used to USA spelling. I am an Australian and I am offended by your post!


I could care less!


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

Maureen Therese said:


> Just asking......why the American spelling of the word metres? We Aussies need to stick to proper Australian/English spelling. Do not let your computer tell you you are wrong.
> ps I hope I don't offend, but have always been a stickler for good spelling.


Now my personal opinion is you should be more concerned with improper use of grammar and poor spelling that is neither an American or a British style of spelling.

I am originally from Canada and when I came to US I discovered there are US versions of words and letters. I had to adapt.

For instance the letter "Z" -if spelled is "zee"in the US and "zed" in UK
Defense in US and Defence is UK
I wrote a check in the US but a cheque in UK

"There are several areas in which British and American spelling are different. The differences often come about because British English has tended to keep the spelling of words it has absorbed from other languages (e.g. French), while American English has adapted the spelling to reflect the way that the words actually sound when they're spoken."

Here is a list of US versus UK words

http://www.tysto.com/uk-us-spelling-list.html

https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/spelling/british-and-spelling


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

Maureen Therese said:


> Sorry no1 Girl, I thought it was a world wide forum.


It is. Someone just got out of bed on the wrong side this morning!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

of course you are sending/taking it back, right.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, it is moth damage. How long have you had it? If you just bought it you should return it and let the shop know they have a pest problem.


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

no1girl said:


> this forum is USA based. Aussies must get used to USA spelling. I am an Australian and I am offended by your post!


I'm a British educated Canadian. Sorry no one must get used to USA spelling. Old Webster decided to invent a new language for America. He was wrong. My IPad has learned British English, but on some words I have to watch it. I will not use incorrect spelling or grammar. One word that seems to have disappeared is "take". People seem to use only "bring". It depends where the item is in relation to you. If you are at home and there is an item to go somewhere with you, then you will take it with you. If an item is somewhere else and you are at home then you will bring it home. Another word is "disrespected" there is no such word. The correct word is "disrespectful" 
There are many incorrect uses of words that "get my goat" that I have let slide. Then someone says we have to get used to American English. Wrong we in the rest of the world do not have to conform to bastardized English.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

rahi said:


> We are not in school and this is not an English language class. Whatever is good for communication is good enough.
> Thank you all for your inputs. Grateful
> Rahi


Thank You Rahi-You said it right. It kind of makes me want to quit replying to any post.

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## Czar-knitter (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow! It sure seems like there are a lot of knitters sitting on one of their needles today.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well this now borders on the rediculous! All because of one comment!!! Oh well, guess it is better than fighting..but really folks. Enough????


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

I buy Debbie Bliss a lot and this has never happened. You should send this picture to the store and talk to them about it. Good luck!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

justanoldgirl said:


> I can understand that the majority of people on this site are from the USA but I will continue to use the Australian preferred English spelling and correct any auto spelling. I am a proud Aussie and will use the abbreviation of the word Australian when it suits.


As you should. This is a site about knitting and crocheting, not about spelling or grammar. If these kinds of things are offensive, then don't visit the site. The site may be administered from the US but people from many countries post on here and I would like to see it be more welcoming, rather than being about correcting people for what one person perceives as wrong. That is what is offensive. To my Aussie, British, Irish, Scots and all other friends from wherever you are, write on proudly.


----------



## oopsfiled (Mar 11, 2013)

Contact Debbie Bliss customer service. I have contacted other yarn companies with problems with their product and have excellent follow up
Word of mouth can really be powerful when a service is not good
I’m Canadian and I think metres is a Canadian spelling. Just like cheque for banking


----------



## oopsfiled (Mar 11, 2013)

Also who cares how it’s spelled.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> That looks like moth damage!


But I hope not. 
Because if it you have probably brought moths into your home.
Take it back to where you bought it. I would demand my money back.


----------



## trixiedee (Oct 1, 2012)

Maureen Therese said:


> Just asking......why the American spelling of the word metres? We Aussies need to stick to proper Australian/English spelling. Do not let your computer tell you you are wrong.
> ps I hope I don't offend, but have always been a stickler for good spelling.


This is probably due to predictive text and spelling not being noticed. I a a stickler for spelling too but often get caught out with this.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

no1girl said:


> this forum is USA based. Aussies must get used to USA spelling. I am an Australian and I am offended by your post!


But your spelling would be wrong here. You can't be right all the time. Lol.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

Noro yarn is terrible. Falls apart, coarse and I have found bits of hay and debris in it. Color ways are lovely but otherwise not worth the trouble.


----------



## trixiedee (Oct 1, 2012)

justanoldgirl said:


> I can understand that the majority of people on this site are from the USA but I will continue to use the Australian preferred English spelling and correct any auto spelling. I am a proud Aussie and will use the abbreviation of the word Australian when it suits.


I feel that we should keep to the ways of our own country. Lots of countries have different names for the same fabrics, yarns, and activities. Americans say ripping, we in England just say unpicking, others tinking ( knitting backwards). As long as we know what's meant does it really matter.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you.



no1girl said:


> this forum is USA based. Aussies must get used to USA spelling. I am an Australian and I am offended by your post!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Whatever makes you feel comfortable....


justanoldgirl said:


> I can understand that the majority of people on this site are from the USA but I will continue to use the Australian preferred English spelling and correct any auto spelling. I am a proud Aussie and will use the abbreviation of the word Australian when it suits.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

OK spelling and grammar aside, what did OP do about the moth damaged yarn?


----------



## glofish (Nov 19, 2012)

How on earth did this discussion about yarn get turned into a scuffle about spelling?


----------



## BarbaraL (Aug 23, 2011)

I have been using Paton worsted and quite a few knot joins in various colors. I just cut it as if it were the end of the ball and restart but it is annoying, it means 2 more ends I have to weave in and a stitch or two that might look a little wonky at the join as I am not that great at it.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh, brother. Seriously? Aside from being rude to totally threadjack someone else's post, why should people from different countries be expected to change how they normally spell a word just because someone gets itchy about seeing it spelled differently from how they would spell it? Ridiculous. Read the intent and message rather than picking over something so petty. Sheesh. 



A little present for Maureen Therese:
Meter
Meter
Meter
Meter
Meter

:sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

no1girl said:


> this forum is USA based. Aussies must get used to USA spelling. I am an Australian and I am offended by your post!


Gee.... I thought Aussies were for the most part very accepting of others... Guess you aren't one of those.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Doriseve said:


> I'm a British educated Canadian. Sorry no one must get used to USA spelling. Old Webster decided to invent a new language for America. He was wrong. My IPad has learned British English, but on some words I have to watch it. I will not use incorrect spelling or grammar. One word that seems to have disappeared is "take". People seem to use only "bring". It depends where the item is in relation to you. If you are at home and there is an item to go somewhere with you, then you will take it with you. If an item is somewhere else and you are at home then you will bring it home. Another word is "disrespected" there is no such word. The correct word is "disrespectful"
> There are many incorrect uses of words that "get my goat" that I have let slide. Then someone says we have to get used to American English. Wrong we in the rest of the world do not have to conform to bastardized English.


Wow! What a jerk! Languages evolve with generations, like everything else. That doesn't make the word or usage "bastardized." Just because YOU think English spelling or usage is wrong, it doesn't make you correct. Why not educate yourself rather than spouting off and sounding really, really OLD and inflexible?!


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

ENOUGH ALREADY! 
Let's get back to the original topic and the purpose of this forum.

Rahi, how recently was the yarn purchased and from where?


----------



## Damiano (Nov 15, 2016)

Egads! Can't we ALL GET ALONG???


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

BarbaraL said:


> I have been using Paton worsted and quite a few knot joins in various colors. I just cut it as if it were the end of the ball and restart but it is annoying, it means 2 more ends I have to weave in and a stitch or two that might look a little wonky at the join as I am not that great at it.


This is the perfect spot to use the braided join..or others like it. No knots, nothing to weave in.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

rahi said:


> I bought 7 balls of Debbie bliss Rialto 4 ply. I am making a shawl and every few meters i see the yarn turning up like this picture. I have never had to have so many joints. Im just so disgusted. Have any of you experienced this.
> I usually buy Drops merino superfine which is half the price of Debbie bliss and never- repeat never have i had a single time where the yarn has thinned or frayed. I will not be buying debbie bliss again. Thank you for reading my rant.


thats not good. have had the odd ball do that but other than that no


----------



## alice1940 (Feb 21, 2017)

it actually is French in origin latin based ,the aussie English is a snob!!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

I would contact the vendor or the manufacturer!!


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

I havent read all the posts because I didnt come here for an english or grammar lesson,so back to the original post, if you have one ball that's been( maybe )moth eaten I would be putting ALL the yarn in a plastic bag and freezing it for 24 hours , then taking it back to the store, freezing will kill eggs and stop it getting into other yarn you may have.


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

I am English, living in the US. I use the English spelling most times, but sometimes the American. When talking to an Americans I use their words for most things, especially when ordering such as a restaurant or buying something at a store. The only word I really have a problem with is 'tomato' - there is no way I can get my head around the American pronunciation of that, so avoid it like the plague when I am out. I think that, in this case, the spelling of metre (the way I spell it) or meter, is such a trivial one it should have even been brought up. Surely there are more important things in life to worry about? To answer the post itself, yes, I would be disgusted as well and would call or email them a piece of my mind.


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have never seen so much nonsense since I joined this site. I thought this was a place to get along and not complain with what others post> I am not the best typist at 75 and sometimes just spell something wrong and have never had anyone on here take me down on it.


----------



## knitterang (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks, Kadoonya, for the comment about Noro yarn. I have often wanted to purchase some for a social project, but I am now wary of doing so. Also, I need to check my tiny stash to see if I have the “moth effect”.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

I am glad that posted a picture of the yarn. I would have thought that the yarn just broke in that spot. I didn't know what moth damage looked like. Thanks you, now I know what moth damage looks like. You should contact the place that you purchased from and they should replace it. Good luck.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

junebjh said:


> Here here! I can never estimate distance in metric.


I agree 100% and for correct grammer,has anyone thought that there are people who are dyslexic or just not very good at spelling

I hope if they read this it wont put them off posting!!


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Maureen Therese said:


> Just asking......why the American spelling of the word metres? We Aussies need to stick to proper Australian/English spelling. Do not let your computer tell you you are wrong.
> ps I hope I don't offend, but have always been a stickler for good spelling.


As am I.


----------



## M-R (Dec 24, 2016)

I didn't know anything about what moths can do to yarn, and I'm really taken aback to see it. I s'pose it's a matter of where one is: are there moths about, by and large ...? Happily for me, I think all we have down here are bogongs; and they haven't (so far !) shown the slightest interest in my stash. 
Btw: personally, I find about the most irritating thing one can find in a forum is the sidetracking of any issue started. To begin a thread on topic A and find it being unravelled and rewound onto topic Q is totally infuriating. I should like NEVER to see that again.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> That looks like moth damage!


I agree with you! I'd return that lot.


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

rfloyd said:


> Agreed! What a boring world it would be if everyone did everything the same. Let's just be grateful that no one started on colour vs color!


Ha Ha Ha!!! Love it....


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

This whole argument about British vs. American spelling is too funny! i find it annoying when I don't catch the mistakes made by my spellchecker, but I would be even more annoyed if people used it against me to impugn my patriotism or assume I'm putting on airs.


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

rahi said:


> I bought 7 balls of Debbie bliss Rialto 4 ply. I am making a shawl and every few meters i see the yarn turning up like this picture. I have never had to have so many joints. Im just so disgusted. Have any of you experienced this.
> I usually buy Drops merino superfine which is half the price of Debbie bliss and never- repeat never have i had a single time where the yarn has thinned or frayed. I will not be buying debbie bliss again. Thank you for reading my rant.


You've already gotten a ton of responses, but, don't give up on the Bliss yarn. I've never had a problem. It really does look like a moth had lunch. I had a moth get into my ENTIRE stash of yarn. Needles to say, I now have one million moths!!


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

Czar-knitter said:


> Wow! It sure seems like there are a lot of knitters sitting on one of their needles today.


Good one! Thanks for the chuckle.

To the original poster, I feel your frustration and hope you get your money refunded or the yarn replaced.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

What does it matter if there are errors in spelling or grammar, as long as we can understand what the contributor is getting at?

I became aware of the problems that can be caused by moths some time ago and have become quite paranoid about them, if I see an insect hovering, I zap it in case it is a moth!


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

I am an American (USA) living with a Swiss guy. You can spell meter however you want to as long as it is correct somewhere in the world and I will just be happy to read your post and share your joys and woes. 
:sm16: :sm24:


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

The laptop I use is running on a German edition of windows and has a German keyboard - it is my boyfriend's - sometimes the spell checker switches languages in the middle of a document and there are some very interesting errors. Makes me want to close the computer and go knit, eh?


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Who cares how it's spelled as long as we all understand what is meant. I just learned that Australians or is it Aussies spell meter differently than Americans do.


----------



## Violet Rose (Apr 25, 2017)

Get over the spelling. We are all different and do the best we can. If you don't understand the post, just ignore it. There are so many important things to fuss about. Like the yarn. If you just bought it, return it and get your money back. If you have stored it a while and have other yarn, I would be sure that the other yarn was moth proofed in a tightly sealed container. We all have losses of one kind or another as life goes on. I sure have. I would buy another yarn and be happy.


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

CarolA said:


> Who cares how it's spelled as long as we all understand what is meant. I just learned that Australians or is it Aussies spell meter differently than Americans do.


 :sm09: lol. This isn't just a craft site - it is also a learning one for everything else as well.


----------



## 18931924 (Feb 11, 2013)

Isn't there enough rot going on in the world without worrying how a word is spelt, spell it and use it they way you wish. As long as I can read it and understand the meaning, who cares.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Really are we back to the grammar police again? I took this to be an international forum....this kind of knit picking is really putting me off...between the grammar...and this type of thing the forum it will not grow it will shrink instead...I like worldwide information and the trading of information........the knit picking cannot be a good thing, no more than this is a "knitting forum versus a crocheting forum"
The world is too small to act this way and if it were children what would the adults say then


----------



## sewcrafty (May 30, 2011)

very well said Toniaswart from Pittsburgh , apologies if I've wrote your user name wrongly, I'm on my Kindle and have turned the page, so to speak ???? well this thread started with a picture ,of some very unacceptable yarn, on which if I had bought it, I most definitely would demand a replacement ,or a full refund, and then sadly the whole piece, was hijacked by the grammar/ spelling police , really Ladies ,to correct is not to be wiser ,


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

tonyastewart said:


> Really are we back to the grammar police again? I took this to be an international forum....this kind of knit picking is really putting me off...between the grammar...and this type of thing the forum it will not grow it will shrink instead...I like worldwide information and the trading of information........the knit picking cannot be a good thing, no more than this is a "knitting forum versus a crocheting forum"
> The world is too small to act this way and if it were children what would the adults say then


Couldn't agree more????????????????????????


----------



## Pauli (Mar 20, 2017)

Yes, I have. I notified the company and they sent me skeins to replace the damaged ones.


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

I have heard moths do not eat, butterflies do, but not wool. Moth caterpillars do eat wool, but then you would find cocoons. Check for silverfish or maybe those tiny little beetles that get into everything. Carpet beetles??


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

knitteerli said:


> Tongue in cheek, why get fussy about spelling variations,but slack about abbreviations, like Aussies? Should not all abbreviations have a full stop to designate such? There is absolutely no need at all to stick to one version or another on a chat board. Lighten up!
> 
> Yep, looks like moth damage. How long has the wool been stored? Those lil devils burrow in and lay their eggs deep inside any wool. Too late to bag it if mama moth has already chosen that particular skein, though I suppose if you shove the yarn in the freezer long enough to kill the moths and the eggs, you might prevent any further damage.


Aussie is never written Aussie. (except of course at the end of a sentence). While an abbreviation it is a word in its own right.

While I don't care whether us Aussies write metres or meters the one who commented was correcting an Aussie- she wasn't saying that Americans have to change their way. I don't believe she was saying that it is the only correct spelling but the correct Australian/UK spelling.


----------



## Czar-knitter (Aug 25, 2012)

darowil said:


> Aussie is never written Aussie. (except of course at the end of a sentence). While an abbreviation it is a word in its own right.
> 
> While I don't care whether us Aussies write metres or meters the one who commented was correcting an Aussie- she wasn't saying that Americans have to change their way. I don't believe she was saying that it is the only correct spelling but the correct Australian/UK spelling.


For the love of God what has crawled up the arses of the Aussies????? GET OVER IT THIS THREAD IS ABOUT BAD YARN


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

Excuse me ,but you don't need to bring God into all this rubbish .let's drop it and get back to what this site is all about


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

tonyastewart said:


> Really are we back to the grammar police again? I took this to be an international forum....this kind of knit picking is really putting me off...between the grammar...and this type of thing the forum it will not grow it will shrink instead...I like worldwide information and the trading of information........the knit picking cannot be a good thing, no more than this is a "knitting forum versus a crocheting forum"
> The world is too small to act this way and if it were children what would the adults say then


Knit picking!! Touché


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Maureen Therese said:


> Just asking......why the American spelling of the word metres? We Aussies need to stick to proper Australian/English spelling. Do not let your computer tell you you are wrong.
> ps I hope I don't offend, but have always been a stickler for good spelling.


You're one of my mob.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

glofish said:


> How on earth did this discussion about yarn get turned into a scuffle about spelling?


Where 2 or 3 are gathered, someone will object to something if you wait long enough... :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:

Spelling and grammar are important to me, as a speaker of Standard American English, but not enough to get into a big discussion, and Google is my friend.

Learning new words and knitting techniques, is an adventure. Sometimes it is better to step aside and let water find its own level when the discussions get a bit contentious. I try to move the subject back to the original topic, as I did in my previous post, and it doesn't always work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Czar-knitter said:


> For the love of God what has crawled up the arses of the Aussies????? GET OVER IT THIS THREAD IS ABOUT BAD YARN


Well in that case I will repeat what others have said. The only reason I didn't comment on that was because so many had.

Looks like moth damage. And if the yarn has only just been purchased then it needs to be returned. But if it has been sitting on the OPs shelf for a while it could have occurred anywhere and so not the responsibility of the LYS.

Hope you are happy now


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Wand back to yarn breakage. I started a machine knitting project yesterday that used two yarns. Decided to use up some old cones. One yarn was pure wool and it broke midway through the row. Thought it must be moth damage. Rewound the offending cone and found only one other break. Have another cone of the same yarn in a plastic bag, hope it is not harmed. Now, it could be the age of the yarn, it is at least 20 years old, but I suspect it is moth damage. I found a lot of this damage in yarn a friend dispersed among a few buddies, and every one reprted the same damage in every skein no other evidence except the breaks, so perhaps there is some other bug that leaves no evidence other than the broken yarn, once it has munched its eay out. Very annoying, though. I wonder if it is too late to isolate my other pure wool stashes from the possibly infested ones. Hate to toss it all. No point donating it, would be cruel to disappoint someone who thought they got a good bargain.

I have learned my lesson. No more unvetted “ bargains “. Mould and moths are never a bargain.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Is there any possibility that how the yarn was stored could be part of the problem? I have often wondered if storing natural fibers in plastic was good for it. Also, if the yarn is really old (which I don't think the subject of this thread was), I suppose that could contribute. At any rate, I hope the situation is resolved well.


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

I was cleaning out bags of yarn and projects and had to throw out 2 balls of some really nice yarn. Some critter got into them and ate through the yarn in numerous spots. I started to unwind it and just had a pile of short pieces. I think it was some type of luxury yarn too.

If you just bought this yarn, return it. If you've had it awhile, please check all your yarn now. It's amazing how a few tiny critters can completely destroy something.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Czar-knitter said:


> For the love of God what has crawled up the arses of the Aussies????? GET OVER IT THIS THREAD IS ABOUT BAD YARN


Lol, it could be the hot weather we're having, making everyone a bit grumpy. :sm01:


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

The intact cone is still in the original cellophane wrapping. The opened cone was unwrapped. I see no evidence, other than the breakages, of critter damage. I am afraid to use the unused cone in case it does break while halfway through a project. If it breaks sitting unused, it will break in use, I am sure.

I am glad you got a refund on your yarn, Tonyastewart, you will be more likely to support this seller. I hope all of her real wool stock is not damaged in the same way.


----------



## Pauli (Mar 20, 2017)

Actually it is probably the way it was wound on the spool. My mother-in-law worked for Stevens Linen and I would get spools/skeins like this from her. It happens when the machine was having problems and it keeps snapping the yarn. Stevens Linen would not sell the bad spools/skeins and gladly gave them to me. Other companies sell them hoping no one will turn them back in (such a shame). This is why when I get spools or skeins like this I notify the company for replacement. They have always replaced them for me and only once did they ask for me to send them the bad skein (they paid the postage).


----------



## Pauli (Mar 20, 2017)

If anyone doesn't want the bad spools or skeins I would love it if you would send them to me. I have many things I would use them for. Just contact me privately for my address.


----------



## emmer (Aug 7, 2017)

I had a project recently with some sock yarn that had 7 breaks in the yarn. Knots in socks are not good, and I had used that yarn before several times without problems. i emailed the company, Knitpicks, and they immediately sent me a free, new skein, with appologies. This is a USA company, out of Vancouver, Washington. They have a wide variety of good products and price points. I now add, great customer service. Emmer
ps. Meters, Metres, and Yards--it's all good as we know what it means. The one i have trouble with is converting needles sizes from Euro to USA. Or maybe that should be Aussie to USA...I'm not sure who uses what.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

emmer said:


> .... Meters, Metres, and Yards--it's all good as we know what it means. The one i have trouble with is converting needles sizes from Euro to USA. Or maybe that should be Aussie to USA...I'm not sure who uses what.


Aussies and Brits used to use the same. I still default to British needle sizes in my head as I grew up with that. Nowadays we Aussies are metric like ?Europe. I find US needle sizes quite confusing as there seems to be no rhyme or reason. I keep a small needle conversion chart by my lap top and also one for Celsius and Fahrenheit, so I know what temperatures those in the US are referring to...


----------



## kathleensacct (Apr 2, 2017)

I had it in a whole skein of Caron. I thought it looked like it was pulled too tight when it was woven and made some of the yarn break. Some broke thinly making me have to knot it and some was still thick enough I could crochet through it.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Aussies and Brits used to use the same. I still default to British needle sizes in my head as I grew up with that. Nowadays we Aussies are metric like ?Europe. I find US needle sizes quite confusing as there seems to be no rhyme or reason. I keep a small needle conversion chart by my lap top and also one for Celsius and Fahrenheit, so I know what temperatures those in the US are referring to...


The only difference I have found is the USA has size 3.5mm, the British and Australians go from 3mm to 4mm.


----------



## alice1940 (Feb 21, 2017)

No rhyme or reason to British instructions here in the USA either for example, what is DK yarn ?? or 12 strand.The conversion charts are very confusing. :sm01:


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

rujam said:


> The only difference I have found is the USA has size 3.5mm, the British and Australians go from 3mm to 4mm.


I own 3mm, 3.25, 3.75 and 4mm needles in circulars, straights and dpns. I have 3.5mm circulars from China.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

That's what I hate about wool. We had quite an infestation at the house. I am going to have to throw away some wool rugs, and some very nice coats because of these small beasts. I tried cedar spray and lavender. If the yarn is new, as it appears, since she has taken it back, I certainly would not be inclined to buy that brand again. If a person has had their yarn for some time, then it should be tossed and everything aired and fumigated with lavender or cedar. Mothballs would probably stop them, but they're not very healthy for people to inhale the fumes from them. No problem with the grammar police. I can read all the variations with no problem. Tempest in a teapot. I'm not even bothered by the nitpickers. Life is too short. Se la vie, I enjoy all discussion, hijacked or not. At least everyone is reading the post, but I'm not going to judge whether it's rude or not. That is up to each individual, bless them every one!


----------



## VictoriaJ (Sep 10, 2012)

Really now, are we knitting or are we in English Class. Pick up those needles and get going!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

rujam said:


> The only difference I have found is the USA has size 3.5mm, the British and Australians go from 3mm to 4mm.


Don't you have any 3.25mm and 3.75mm in your collection? They were British no. 10 and 9...


----------



## wasgau (Jan 26, 2016)

Maureen Therese said:


> Sorry no1 Girl, I thought it was a world wide forum.


If it is a world wide forum.....is Australia the world? No disrespect, this is not a spelling bee. Could it be a case of " those who can, spell, and those who can't, attempt to teach. Sorry, but this just rubbed me wrong.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

emmer said:


> I had a project recently with some sock yarn that had 7 breaks in the yarn. Knots in socks are not good, and I had used that yarn before several times without problems. i emailed the company, Knitpicks, and they immediately sent me a free, new skein, with appologies. This is a USA company, out of Vancouver, Washington. They have a wide variety of good products and price points. I now add, great customer service. Emmer
> ps. Meters, Metres, and Yards--it's all good as we know what it means. The one i have trouble with is converting needles sizes from Euro to USA. Or maybe that should be Aussie to USA...I'm not sure who uses what.


USA sizes and everyone else uses metric is my understanding. 
Having said that I have a pattern that only has the old sizes in it! And inches. But that reflects the age of the pattern. Must be one of my mothers- by the time I was buying children's patterns all in metric.Our old needle sizes are different to the USA ones (but the same as the old UK ones).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

rujam said:


> The only difference I have found is the USA has size 3.5mm, the British and Australians go from 3mm to 4mm.


Mine don't- I have 3,25, 3.5 and 3.75 and use them all often. As a loose knitter these are used more than 4mm. And have had them since long before starting getting them from the US (who don't use a metric system). 3.5 though wasn't I think very common.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

wasgau said:


> If it is a world wide forum.....is Australia the world? No disrespect, this is not a spelling bee. Could it be a case of " those who can, spell, and those who can't, attempt to teach. Sorry, but this just rubbed me wrong.


The one who corrected the spelling was actually telling an Australian how to spell it 'correctly' down here, not the rest of the world. Personally I can't remember which is the 'right' way down here and so could use either. Think I would use meter- now that I have typed it yes I would. But whether it is 'right' for here I have no idea.


----------



## Temple (Jun 18, 2012)

maxjones said:


> It looked like moth damage to me too.
> 
> Re: spelling
> How can spelling be incorrect if it is taught as correct in a given location? Why don't we all just use the language if our country and respect that if others? We are enriched by it all!
> I love being able to say grey or gray. ☺????????


I agree. Show respect for people in other countries. I would never correct someone else for spelling a word the way they were taught in their own country. Content of the sentence should tell you right away what they meant.

Also this has nothing to do with the original statement about the yarn.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Aunty M said:


> Lol, it could be the hot weather we're having, making everyone a bit grumpy. :sm01:


I was thinking the same thing Aunty M. ????????????????


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

I have 3.25 & 3.75. Some are mine & some were my GM. We can still buy them in NSW.


----------



## wasgau (Jan 26, 2016)

darowil said:


> The one who corrected the spelling was actually telling an Australian how to spell it 'correctly' down here, not the rest of the world. Personally I can't remember which is the 'right' way down here and so could use either. Think I would use meter- now that I have typed it yes I would. But whether it is 'right' for here I have no idea.


I should not have responded. I feel foolish for doing it nothing was accomplished. I wasted time on the "metremaid" . Time that could have been better spent polishing the aglets on my shoelaces.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

rujam said:


> The only difference I have found is the USA has size 3.5mm, the British and Australians go from 3mm to 4mm.


I have 3.25 3.50 and 3.75mm in my sets, Which I'm so glad as I use often ☺


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

wasgau said:


> I should not have responded. I feel foolish for doing it nothing was accomplished. I wasted time on the "metremaid" . Time that could have been *better spent polishing the aglets on my shoelaces*.


LOL - that's the best laugh I've had for a while!!


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

I think its time I spoke up again and said please stop all this nastiness. We Australians generally have a rather warped sense of humour, and recognize that trait in our country mates. My little jibe, from one Aussie to another, was just a little tongue in cheek acknowledgment of another Aussie who I realize would spend half her time on the keyboard either accepting or correcting what we were taught was incorrect spelling. That person acknowledged that this was my intention. I was in no way denigrating any other country for the way they spell, and never expected the vehemence that has followed, especially the personal email from ADW55, who sent a very nasty little note. Please all stop and in future I will try to keep my sense of humour to myself.


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Maureen Therese said:


> I think its time I spoke up again and said please stop all this nastiness. We Australians generally have a rather warped sense of humour, and recognize that trait in our country mates. My little jibe, from one Aussie to another, was just a little tongue in cheek acknowledgment of another Aussie who I realize would spend half her time on the keyboard either accepting or correcting what we were taught was incorrect spelling. That person acknowledged that this was my intention. I was in no way denigrating any other country for the way they spell, and never expected the vehemence that has followed, especially the personal email from ADW55, who sent a very nasty little note. Please all stop and in future I will try to keep my sense of humour to myself.


I'm so sorry to hear you received nasty blowback. Surely, that was from the minority, I hope. Half my family is Australian, 1/4 English & 1/4 American, so I hear it from ALL sides. We love picking on each other over language.

P.S. It's spelt 'humor'. JOKING   
Don't hide your humour!


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

rahi said:


> The autocorrect in my computer did it. No you havent offended me at all. In fact i too am a stickler for correct Grammar. Sometimes people use an apostrophe s for plurals. Must be a school time habit that was not corrected then.


I am constantly correcting my husband about apostrophe "esses"! I keep telling him the apostrophe 's' is used to denote ownership/possession such as Joe's car, the boys' trucks (more than one boy's trucks), etc. He seems to think most "esses" need an apostrophe somewhere. He usually has me proofread anything important that he is emailing to make sure it's grammatically correct. I'm sure I miss something now and then but I can pretty much spot an error without trying. I think it's easier to catch an error in someone else's work. We tend to not see them in our own writings.


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

barbdpayne said:


> Is there any possibility that how the yarn was stored could be part of the problem? I have often wondered if storing natural fibers in plastic was good for it. Also, if the yarn is really old (which I don't think the subject of this thread was), I suppose that could contribute. At any rate, I hope the situation is resolved well.


Our quilting teacher told us to never store fabric in plastic bags. Better to use an old pillowcase. Plastic causes the cotton fibers to break down. Could that also be true of storing wool (or any yarn) in plastic bags? Hard to accept this since I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE plastic bags for storage, especially the zip lock top ones.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

I bought some beautiful European sock wool from a charity store that looked exactly like your wool. I am sure it was moth eaten,in fact there were even a few insect shells in the wool. I still managed to crochet a lovely shawl with it.


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

A funny aside.....I have read so many posts from the U. K. that I sometimes find myself spelling words their way...neighbour, for example. My spellcheck just underlined it but I know it's an acceptable form! Remember the adage......."Judge not, lest ye be judged". Or how about "Do unto others as you would have them do unto you" (or something like that). Tim McGraw has a nice song out - "Always be gentle and kind". Great advice!


----------



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

Back to the original topic - I have never had a good experience with Debbie Bliss - wools or patterns. Always something wrong about them and poor quality. Why the brand is so popular is a mystery to me. More expensive in this case does not mean better quality.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi rahi,
I just recently crocheted w/a skein of yarn and when I got about part way through the skein it was frayed and a couple of rows later it was frayed again but I just kept crocheting with it. I have had before when there were knots in the yarn and I would cut on both sides of the knot. The frayed yarn was probably that way when I bought it or it got that way from me putting a knitting needle through the center - I've done that by putting a crochet hook in my yarn.


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes & it is so annoying


----------



## kathleensacct (Apr 2, 2017)

I've had that before.


----------

